# Other > Off Topic >  Any legitimate payday loan websites?

## thraxman

I'm looking for a trustworthy quick loan company to borrow $100 for a short period of time.


I know it's not a great idea and I've been trying to avoid it as much as possible (never have taken a quick loan before). I've already started working and will make alright money, I'll get paid weekly. 


I appreciate any advice. Thanks in advance.


Overdraft is not an option. Credit card would take too long to arrive. Borrowing from family or friends is not an option.

----------


## anmclean

Why didn’t anyone tell me about this some months ago?!

----------


## tally8

Thanks for the advice.

----------


## paydayloansM

When I didn’t have enough money to rent my apartment, I applied online. They did it quickly, without delay, and with good loan terms. I have already addressed them more than once, and so far everything suits me. Good luck.

----------

